# Maus-Cursor-Position manipulieren



## the_gregg (23. Mai 2006)

hi..

Ich suche vergebens nach einer Möglichkeit die Position des Cursors zu setzen (vorzugsweise in die Mitte meines Frames). Allerdings habe ich sowas von nix gefunden auf Google, dass ich vermute, dass es nicht möglich ist, die Position des Cursors zu verändern.

Kann man das? Hat schon jemand sowas gemacht? oder hat den Code gerade zur Hand?

Wär cool.. das bräuchte ich für mein 3d-Fullscreenprogramm in Jogl


----------



## The_S (23. Mai 2006)

Schau dir die Klasse Robot an.


----------



## the_Gregg (23. Mai 2006)

:shock: 

Vielen Dank für die Schnelle hilfe!

hab echt nix gefunden.. vielleicht bin ich nur zu doof


----------



## The_S (24. Mai 2006)

Anders gesagt

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/awt/Robot.html#mouseMove(int,%20int)


```
robot.mouseMove(int x, int y)
```


----------

